
Teenagers React to Windows 95 - kareemm
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/teens-react-windows-95-dial-up/
======
routerl
I was shocked and uncharmed.

Most of their reactions betrayed some really fundamental misconceptions about
computing, which I haven't really seen since the nineties (exhibited by
grandparents). Would they know the difference between a program and its
shortcut? Local vs. remote code execution? How could any system primarily
controlled by users like these be secure? (Yes, I know, walled-gardens and
sandboxes.)

More importantly, that video makes me feel old and crotchety, and I'm not even
thirty yet.

------
fmstephe
That was genuinely charming. I really enjoyed it. It is good to be reminded
how good things are now.

------
Terr_
At least "Ethan" seems to know what's going on.

It's strange how many of these kids seem to think that "Wifi" is the entire
answer to how their home is connected to the internet.

